# HELP! 1985 F250 Transfer Case Issue While Plowing Today!!!



## blackmetaliroc (Oct 19, 2007)

My ole trusty 1985 F250 earned her keep today. While finishing up my driveway today I decided (bone head move) to shift into 4lo for the first time. Went in a little hard, but was working. Stacked a pile of snow, then backed up then shifted into drive and NOTHING. Truck would not move. Noticed the linkage for the trans had become disconnected. Hooked it back thinking it would solve the problem. NOPE! Now when I shift into gear (any gear besides neutral) either the trans or transfer case makes a horrible grinding noise. The transfer case appears to be shifting fine (from inside the cab) When I have the trans in neutral and shift into 2hi or 4hi it grinds. When the transfer case is in neutral there is no grind. Can't shift into 4lo any longer. Truck does not move at all. Can someone PLEASE help with suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

You are no longer getting the amount of throw needed to shift the transfer case properly. Get under the truck and fix the shifter. Other than that the detent might be rusted and keeping the travel limited.


----------



## blackmetaliroc (Oct 19, 2007)

mrv8outboard;1194358 said:


> You are no longer getting the amount of throw needed to shift the transfer case properly. Get under the truck and fix the shifter. Other than that the detent might be rusted and keeping the travel limited.


Thanks for the advise! I assumed it had something to do with the linkage. I believe its the BW1345 transfer case.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The shifters get all kinds of gunk in them. I spray the hell out of them with PB blaster and keep moving it into and out of position. Make sure the big bolt that attaches the shifter to the transfer case is tight. It has fine threads on it so it takes many turns to get it tight. Make sure it's in neutral when you shift. Low 4x4 if you don't use it, can be a pain to get in or out of. Been there, done it! Make sure the transfer case is full of ATF too. Make sure the fill plug comes out before you remove the drain plug.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

fyi pb blaster makes things rust/corode faster if not lubed when free with other kind of lube. 

our plow truck at my old show had a stiff 4wd shifter then next year it was frozen. 

i took it out and removed all parts. then cleaned up and even drilled/taped a zerk fitting in the shifter body. 

now the unit shifts like butter. and every service or 2 it gets 2-3 hits of grease.

our style of shifter had to twist and move up and down in the body . so when frozen you didnt get anything.


----------



## blackmetaliroc (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for your help guys! I'm going to investigate this further tonight and let ya'll know how I make out.


----------



## blackmetaliroc (Oct 19, 2007)

Tonight I crawled under my truck and disconnected the transfer case linkage. Sprayed the hell out of the linkage in the transfer case and was manually able to muscle the transfer case into 4 positions (4lo, neutral, 4lo and 2hi). For some reason I am still having the same problem of a horrible binding/ grinding when I shift the transmission out of neutral (it's an AOD). The truck is not mobile.

shy of beginning the process of the transfer case and/ or transmission removal is there anything else that I can try? Again, 1985 F250 with an auto trans and manual hubs. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds like taking it apart is what you're going to have to do. Either a shaft, gear, or chain is slipping now or the transfer case shifter assembly is out of wack and not fulling engaging in a gear position. See the bottom right assembly in the first diagram. http://www.drivetrain.com/parts_catalog/transfer_case_replacements_and_parts/bw1345.html


----------



## blackmetaliroc (Oct 19, 2007)

Has anyone else had a similar problem? Shouldn't I be able to move the truck in 2hi? Also, could it be the transmission?


----------



## bucky6981 (Feb 13, 2005)

Unlock your hubs, lay under the truck and while you move the shift lever for the t-case spin your front drive ahaft by hand and see what happens, if the t-case is working you should be able to freely spin the front shaft in two of the four postions.
I actully have a newer ford with the newer bigger version of your t-case and last year the return spring for the shift lever broke and wouldn't let it go back into gear unless I manually spun tje front drive shaft.
Might not be the same bur its worth a shot!


----------

